# Advice on these breeding cages



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

I am planning to get these cages. 

Please tell me what you think of them.

I am planning to use these cages to separate my breeding pair after they finish taking care of their babies. These cages come with dividers. Alos, I can use these cages for my new babies. However the bar space is not 3/4''; the bar space is less than that, it is 5/11''. I know that it is not wise to have wide bar space, because cockatiels can get their head stuck between the bars, but is there any concerns with bar space that are LESS than 3/4''????

The dimensions are:
* Cage Dimension: 30''w X 18''d X 18"h
* Stand height 56"
* Bar spacing: *5/11"*
* Overall Height 72" high with 3 cages
* Removable *Divider* for each cage (total of 8 rooms)
* *2 side-doors openings*: 3.5" X 5" (for breeding box)
* *Removable plastic litter tray*
* 4 plastic feeding cups for each cage
* 4 wood perches for each cage 
* Large front door opening
* Heavy duty powder coated with *non-toxic paint*
* *Rubber caster wheels* for easy moving around, friendly to hardwood floor
* Easy to assemble


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi, I use cages similar to these for breeding pairs and weaning and have had no truble with the bar spacing. They work very well.
---------------------------------------


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I can't tell in the pic - but it looks similar to a cage I have the door is Up high and its a pain to get anything in and out 

I use it when needed Only - i have others the same size but the door is lower and much better but i use them for budgies and love birds 

to me its too small for a cockatiel 

recommended size for breeding tiels is 4' long by 18" deep by 18" high. If you can provide larger cages, it would be even better for the birds. In the cages I either add natural branches or at least two perches.

I've used cages like this in the past 









that cage is actually This cage divided into 2 sections 









but now i'm getting into using these cages- i like them much better. and they're a bit wider then the top ones i posted










I sit the nest box inside on the floor in front of the door i'm not using for their food and to open to let them out


P.S. these pics were taken about a month or so ago - my cages are set up different now


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I use those for canaries. They would be good for budgies too. They stack nicely so I just interlocked the bases to the roof of the cage below it. The bar spacing is fine for a tiel as well.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

sweetrsue, how about using these cages for cockatiels? is there any concerms for the narrow bar spaces?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The bar spacing is fine but I personally use a larger cage for breeding. My breeding cages for tiels are 32" wide by 21"deep by 35" high. they are AE 13221 or HQ 13221.






They have breeder box doors on both sides. They sell a double wide one as well but I prefer them separate because I don't like a common wall between breeders and I like the flexibility of where I can place them in a room and which side I can put a box on.
I'm sure some breeders use the other cages with great success but I sort of pick a cage like I do a paint color. Pick a cage that most people would use and go up to a larger size. For paint I pick the color I like and go a shade lighter. It works for me.


----------

